# guide to becoming an approved foster?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,

Is there some place on the boards that tells one how to become a board approved foster? Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It varies from group to group so there isn't really one guide, but generally you go to the website of a group you would like to work with (like Echo is nationwide so that's kind of neat or one in your area that you have checked out) and they will have a foster application with basic information, vet and personal references, which they will check, and then they will come to your home, meet your whole family and all pets and go from there. 

Then, depending on the group they will either offer dogs on an intake list for you to "chose" from (matchy matchy as Nina Garcia would say) or some allow you to chose dogs you would like to work with, as long as it doesn't hurt the rescue, ie too many long-term dogs, or seniors, or other harder to adopt (but most wonderful-my favorite are the oddballs) cases and as long as it is a match for you. 

It is late, or early, and I hope this made sense. Others I am sure will be able to offer more specifics and answer questions. 

Thank you for considering it, there are so many that catch your eye...for me, any black GSD (or close to GSD!) just breaks my heart.

And there are people who foster for different rescues that they have checked out and can work with so there really is a lot of flexibility whenever possible. 

Thanks for considering and good luck!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jean you made perfect sense. I guess I thought I had to be "board certified" but if it's just through "whatever" rescue, that should be pretty easy. I have done it before so I'm unofficially approved I guess







I will have to see about making it official now.

My eye-catchers are the coaties







I fall in love way to easily, LOL!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Like Jean said it depends on the organization. With the home check and references in many cases if there is a problem they will tell you how to fix it. For example for years I volunteered for the Indiana Italian Greyhound Rescue. During my home visit, the woman pointed out a few issues in my house and with my fence that could be harmful to an IG. So I had to take care of that before fostering, and they also talked to me at length about the breed and problems (most IGs are turned in for failure to housebreak) to make sure I knew what I was getting into. They asked me if I would be ok fostering a dog for long term situations (sometimes 6+ months till adoption.) 

When I had space (I usually kept it one foster dog at a time, occasionally two) they would contact me with a dog that needed foster care and tell me what they knew about the dog and ask if I was interested in fostering it, and I could always say no if it was a bad time or the dog didn't sound like a good fit (at one time I had to say no to a dog with severe separation anxiety, the previous owner had videotaped it barking nonstop for 8 hours.) 

Just be honest and don't be afraid to give a wrong answer or not be completely ready, because they aren't looking to turn away people who care! If you aren't approved right away but want to foster the rescue will help you take care of whatever needs to be done so you get approved


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, Lin. I've already had a home visit from when I adopted Riley and I've fostered for a rescue once before. I'm pretty sure I should pass <g> I thought I needed something special to be board certified to apply to be a foster for dogs that come through the rescue section here. I'll be completing a foster app soon as I get it.

My own dogs are a really good example of the good care they get by just looking at them. I've also had a friend from a rescue visit me at my home and I'm pretty sure she would vouch for me that I'd be a good foster home. I know my vet will give good references, too.

I appreciate anyone who wants to post their experiences, I like hearing about them, thanks!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds great







Fostering is so rewarding! 

Because I love to show this off, here's a video of my dogs with fosters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrz95kuWPlk


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Lin, that's a very neat video. I loved seeing the GSD's with the various kitties and other dogs









I'm getting a little excited, just talked to hubby and he's OK with fostering







all that's left is the paperwork and I'm working on that now through one of the rescue's.


----------

